# Non resident Any bull rifle hunt



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site as well as the sport of hunting elk. A friend and I have purchased otc any bull rifle tags and plan on hunting public ground around the north/south slope regions. Neither of us have ever been to Utah nor hunted elk in general. I'm looking for just general tips and possibly narrowing down the area to hunt. We will be hunting opening week off season. We both have hunted whitetail our whole lives and we have been doing a lot of research this year into hunting elk.Neither of us are looking for a world record but we would at least like to see an elk once during the week. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Flip a coin. Heads is north slope tails is south slope or vice versa. Then, find yourself as comfortable a campsite as you can (you're going to need it). After the coin toss spend several hours on Google Earth looking at areas around your camp that have thick, thick pines with occasional openings and aspens 1/2 to 3 miles from your camp and the road and spend as much time in that area as you can. You will see at least 1 elk per week and may just get lucky and bag one. Please don't send me a nasty PM when you don't see an elk, I make no gaurantee just a starting spot.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. That was kind of our plan so far. All I've read is that it's heavily hunted and the further away from roads the better. We are both in our twenties and in fairly good shape. Don't worry I won't pm you hate mail. The trip alone is exciting to us.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Bigger elk numbers on the south slope. Farther away from the wasatch front so less peole. The far East of the north slope holds more elk and less human population as well


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. I've not looked much into the south slope (well I don't think so at least) any recommendations where to start? I think I've mostly been looking into the north slope area(I think) but I'm just winging it at this point. I've read about hoop lake possibly being a decent area.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Some good recent info on the topic here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/157770-over-counter-any-bull.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/157666-scouted-north-slope-elk-weekend.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/157010-kamas-north-slope-any-bull.html


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

And I cannot emphasize enough to be aware of where you are when hunting around Indian or other private lands.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

PM Sent. Good luck


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you for the links. I'm definitely starting to get the area narrowed down from everyone's helpful advice.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you're going to do OTC any bull, it would be really beneficial to you and your buddy to decide to hunt the same area over a period of 3-4 years. Even good areas on the any bull units are typically won over the hard way with LOTS of boot leather! Your first 2 years or so may just be extended scouting trips with a tag in your pocket...then again, you could get lucky!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

That has kind of been our game plan. This year just going out and checking out the area. I plan on turning it into a yearly trip so every year I'll learn a little more. I'm definitely excited to get out there.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You will have a good time that I can guarantee. Where are ya coming from?


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Northeast Missouri/southeast iowa. A little different terrain out there that's for sure. I've never seen the mountains so that's exciting by itself.If any of you guys want to plan a whitetail or turkey hunt in this area let me know.I would be glad to help.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Try to get into good shape before you come out, and give yourself a few days to get used to the thin air up in the mountains....going from low altitude to 7-8000 feet and higher is no joke! I've seen guys get sick from it and it's no fun. Just take it kind of easy your first few days and you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Try to get into good shape before you come out, and give yourself a few days to get used to the thin air up in the mountains....going from low altitude to 7-8000 feet and higher is no joke! I've seen guys get sick from it and it's no fun. Just take it kind of easy your first few days and you should be fine. Good luck!


yes, look up AMS (acute mountain sickness) and learn a bit about it before you come. i deal with this regularly as i am in the mountiains over 300 days a year and most of those i'm responding to medical/trauma.

don't mean to scare you but at least keep it in mind and come prepared. stay well hydrated and eat regularly. if you can, spend a night or two below 8,000 feet. above that line, i've seen regular AMS go untreated and turn into HAPE.

being in your twenties you should be fine if you listen to your body. at best, ams will kill your drive to hunt and make you feel like a pile of...well you know.

good luck with the elk hunt and have fun.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

^what he said. I've had the unfortunate experience of hanging to rush a guy off the mountain due to this. Luckily, we got him to help in time but the Dr figured had we not left when we did, another hour and he'd have never a helicopter or a casket. Spend a night between 6000-7500 get before camping at 8000'. If you plan to camp at 10k feet, spend 1 night below 8, two nights at 8 and then 10k. Watch out for dizziness, shortness of breath, and disorientation. Oh, and have a blast!!! Don't forget some light tackle trout gear, the fishing is great up there!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I've looked into altitude sickness sort of. Do altitude pills work? We both are in decent shape but by no means professional athletes. I will definitely take your advice on getting used to the thin air.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've heard mixed results from people on the pills but never used them myself. Being in good shape can help, but honestly, altitude sickness can cause even very athletic people severe problems if not handled properly. Also, remember you're leaving a very humid area and coming to a very dry area, you practically cannot drink enough water. You guys are going to have a blast! Look forward to the pictures!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Sounds like I might have to start replanning our base camp idea. The altitude where we were planning on camping is about 9000 so might look to start lower. Any advice on adjusting? I've never been to high elevation not even flying so I have no idea how it will affect me.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

You are in for a treat Kaleb it is some beautiful country with some great small lake trout fishing as well. As far as the altitude if you can try to come a couple of days early before you start hiking that will help. But if you are in decent shape you should be ok. We have a family friend that comes out and chases elk with is from California he usually adjusts pretty quick. And has never had a life threatening problem.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

We are planning on arriving the Friday the day before season opens and staying nine days. I know not ideal but we both have limited vacation to work with and would like to hunt as much as possible. I've heard the trout fishing is good so definitely planning on taking a pole or two. I've never seen a wild trout let alone caught one so that sounds like a blast. We've talked about taking it easy the first couple days and limiting are hiking until we are more used to the elevation. I'm literally counting down the days until we leave and head out there. My whitetail archery season starts in less then two weeks and I haven't thought about it at all.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would focus on pushing fluids and taking it easy the first couple days. Odds are you aren't going to have any problems, but I would sure hate to hear about you on the news!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice you have given me. This site has been truly helpful


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Not to be a Debbie downer but you are up against some steep odds with a Utah general elk tag. Utah is not a destination state for general season elk (for a reason), limited entry...heck yes. If I were you I would look at Colorado OTC, Idaho OTC or even buy a point for Wyoming right now and maybe draw a general tag there for next year. There are better OTC states to hunt for rookies from back east that you may find better success. Not sure you can turn your tag back in but I would consider it if in your shoes. Colorado has 3 or 4 times the amount of elk Utah has, and if you are just looking at punching a tag or seeing an elk you would be better off there. There are dang few resident Utahns who kill bulls every year in the Uintas and they usually have horses and years of experience. Take what folks say with a grain of salt and play the odds.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Colorado was of course our first thought when the elk hunting topic got thrown around. It's actually closer to us by a whole state. After doing a lot of research on number of hunters and elk population and success rates and looking in to otc tags only, because we have missed draw deadlines, we decided utah sounded more like what we were looking for. In the future we plan on trying to get le tags. I appreciate your concerns and advice.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Kaleb don't let people get you down on this hunt. You are about to step foot on a magical piece of land north slope or south slope. You will see some big moose big bucks and all kinds of other critters that will make it worth while. The experiance alone will be worth it. People from out of state hunt it all of the time and have success on elk. I wouldn't measure your trip on a bull alone though because it is some beautiful country. here are some bulls we have pulled out of the areas I pmd you about.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry they did not come through on the last post


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Some better pics


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow awesome bulls hazmat! No one is getting me down about the hunt. Like you said the experience alone (and not having to work a week) are what I'm most excited about. A weeks worth of camping and enjoying nature I've never seen before is well worth it to us. And who knows if all the stars align maybe we will get a bull.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

there is great elk hunting in the any bull OCT here in Utah. If you don't get into any right off the bat, stick with it! they are there. Keep track of your experience while your here if you plan on coming back. I hunt any bull OCT and I notice the more I hunt an area, the more I learn about the area and how the elk behave within that area which results in me seeing/killing more elk. 
The first few years were tough (learning curve) now years and years later and we consistently get into good elk. either close encounters or kills. If I was hunting with a gun, it would be a done deal every year but, I suffer from sever waterfowl addiction, and those 2 hunts start on the same day every year so I choose waterfowl. That, and I love killing elk with a bow 

the Elk in the any bull units IMO behave differently than they do in a premium unit. More finicky, more weary, etc 

looks like you have already been given good advice, good luck and hunt hard. 9 days is a long time to hunt and can wear a mans mental capacity out hunting elk. My suggestion is, when you start feeling worn down or even a little prior to feeling so, Take a day off! sleep in, if you can, drive into town and grab a burger or a milk shake. let your brain re-boot. 
That will be beneficial to you. maybe I didn't see what you were planning on hunting with so I assume a rifle, be prepared to take 300-500 yard shots. that'll happen out here in the west


Regardless of the outcome of your hunt, we'd like a report back on your hunt. Pictures, story, etc.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

We plan on going hunting for elk yearly so I plan on picking an area and working with it and getting done skills hunting elk in general. I'm using a 300wm and have practiced out to 500 yards with it and feel very confident up to that range. I will definitely be keeping people updated on our trip.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

And be sure to try some of the local food joints in Kamas, most are family owned and great food.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't offer you any good advice as I have done all my Utah general season bull hunting on the opposite end of the state. I must say that I am super envious of you guys though! Even though I'm a born and raised Utahan, and I have been lucky enough to do lots of elk hunting in my life, what you guys have going sounds like quite an awesome adventure. A couple out of state guys exploring a new and very wild piece of ground, going after a new and much larger game animal than you guys have probably ever hunted. Never really been to the Uintas myself even though I live very close now. As others have said, please give a return report on your trip regardless of the outcome. Wish I could be of more help to you, but I'm offering a very sincere good luck, and I hope you guys beat the odds!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I apologize for not letting everyone know what happened! Yes I know it’s two years later (better late than never.) So my friend and I hunted the South slope of the Uintahs for four days and all we seen were other hunters. We were north of Vernal and I must say the country was absolutely beautiful. After a rough start someone gave us advice to try the north slope. We headed over there and was far less people. We hiked in about a mile and a half the next morning and heard a bugle right before sunrise. I don’t think I have ever been so excited hunting in my life! Truly a moment I will always remember. We heard him bugle a few more times from the same area. We sat on a slope all morning and never seen a sign of him. Using my hunting app we could tell there was two very small openings in the timber that we decided to hunt that afternoon. Up to this point my friend and I had hunted side by side but we decided to each hunt a separated meadow. I let my friend choose which one (a decision I would soon regret) he wanted to hunt. We got sat up and around 3 pm a storm front started blowing in. Hunting deer my whole life I was instantly excited because I knew that meant animals would be moving. Shortly after I heard a gunshot from the meadow my friend had chosen to hunt. I instantly jumped up and started running through the trees. My buddy started shouting with excitement. As I approached he shouted it was a 6 x 6 and I thought he was just messing with me. He wasn’t. The bull had walked out in to the meadow roughly 150 yards from him where his 338 win mag dropped it. A remarkable animal to say the least. I can’t get the pictures to load sorry! We spent up to dark in disbelief taking pictures and celebrating. Then the work began. We worked well in to the night packing it out. Took the next day off to rest. We hunted a few more days and heard a couple more bulls and spooked a cow and calf. I never got an opportunity at a bull but obviously the trip was a huge success and we are hooked for life. Shortly after the hunt I received a promotion at work that took up most of my free time. We planned on going hunting again last year but early spring figured out my wife was pregnant. The due date...opening day of general elk season. Needless to say my wife wouldn’t let me go. So this year we are planing on going again and hopefully it will be my turn (obviously I do t expect to match my friends succes). I had forgot all about this site until I found my old phone. I just wanted to thank all of you for your advice and help. I’m counting down the days until we head out again and plan on making this an annual trip. Thank you all again.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Holy Crap! Somebody that asked for help actually came back and reported on what happened--that's honestly more amazing than you non resident rookies killin an elk! :grin:

Great job, congrats! and one more piece of advice to ya--I have a feeling that general elk tags are going to sell out quicker this year than usual so be sure to buy yours within a couple days of them going on sale.

Thumbs up!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

@KalebReese -- That Valentine's date is going to haunt you for the rest of your hunting life...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> @KalebReese -- That Valentine's date is going to haunt you for the rest of your hunting life...


My wife thought I was joking when I first told her we'd have to plan our pregnancies around hunting seasons. I wasn't. Worked like a charm with our first born in late March and our second at the end of June.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

PBH said:


> @KalebReese -- That Valentine's date is going to haunt you for the rest of your hunting life...


Been living that haunting myself. One born 10/2 and another 10/28.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Been living that haunting myself. One born 10/2 and another 10/28.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Amateur.

I'll forgive you if you do a three-peat on GS bulls this year.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Here’s a pic.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

That valentines date was finally my son after having three girls so definitely worth it. Hopefully he will enjoy hunting as much as me. I have an alarm set for when the tags go on sale.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

KalebReese said:


> Here's a pic.


That is an awesome bull! Man, I've always said I'd rather be lucky than good....but I guess I had to settle for neither!

And hey, girls hunt too! My 5 y/o might sometimes be wearing a tiara and princess dress over her hiking boots, but she's not shy about getting mud and blood on them!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the success and good luck this year! Thanks for taking the time to come back and report. You guys killed a very nice bull! Better than any of my 5 GS bulls so far. I was a dum dum and agreed to get married on 10/5. It ended up working out because I switched to archery elk hunting not long after. Man, I can't wait to sling some carbon at a wapiti this year!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KalebReese said:


> That valentines date was finally my son after having three girls so definitely worth it. Hopefully he will enjoy hunting as much as me. I have an alarm set for when the tags go on sale.


I had 2 girls before my son. Girls are magical and its pretty sweet to finally get that boy. The oct birthdays only suck while they are little. Im pretty much past that now. My 11 year old girl born oct 2 has 3 tags this year and my son will be 6 on 10/28 so he isnt far from hunting camp birthday parties either.

I agree with others, thanks for coming back on and sharing the bull with us. He is a great bull!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

No problem guys! It’s the least I can do after all the help I received from this site. My oldest daughter, who is ten, enjoys going turkey and deer hunting. The other two, 9 and 5, not so much but they love shooting there crickets at pop cans. I know soon theres a chance they grow out of it all together so I’ll take it. I plan on bringing them out there to show them the mountains when my son gets a little older.


----------



## ocurtis (Jul 1, 2018)

Awesome read on the report, thanks!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd look at Colorado for OTC elk opportunities well before Utah! If I was travelling from Missouri.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

We have looked in to Colorado and we are going to try it out one of these years. Probably hunt the same area in Utah a few seasons in a row first and see how it goes. Also we could always catch the 3rd season in Colorado if it doesn’t work out in Utah.


----------

